# DVR Stockpiling: What's Piled Up On Your DVR?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From TV By The Numbers:

*DVR Stockpiling: What's Piled Up On Your DVR?*


> But a lot of stuff piles up on my DVR. As you can see just from the sliver above I've got 9 episodes of Archer, 23 episodes of Castle and 17 episodes of Grimm (along with some stuff I stored around Matt Cain's perfect game). But there's a lot you can't see ranging from 22 episodes of Parks & Recreation, 11 episodes of The Middle, 6 episodes of Common Law. I even still have the final six episodes of Men of a Certain Age which I'm saving like a fine wine.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

So, whats stockpiled on your DVR?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

My wife has 166 episodes of One Life To Live on one of my DVR


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nada.

My kids HR21 always has the most recent 5 episodes of about 20 shows.

My HR34 is currently 80% free (most of that is the second season of Boardwalk Empire that my wife is working on - I've already seen them & 13 episodes of Once Upon a Time we just started watching. Other than that, only about 6 things on the unit) my HR21 is 100% free.

We generally watch something and delete it.

Back in Feb we only had about 30% free as we typically don't watch new shows right away, but since then we've either watched them or gave up on them and deleted them.

I never watch TV shows/sporting events more than once and have enough DVD's/Blu-Ray's/Netflix to not need to store movies.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The kids HR34 has:

61 episodes of Tom & Jerry
30 episodes of Tom & Jerry Kids
6 episodes of Simpsons
5 different Tom & Jerry Movies
45 Sponge Bob Square Pants


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Adult HR34 has the following:

6 episodes of Ice Road Truckers
2 episodes of Suits
3 episodes of Common Law
5 episodes of Kojak
3 Barrett-Jackson Auto Auction

everything else is pretty much single episodes which are recorded and watched within a night or two.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Until I decided to can it I had all the first season of Last Man Standing. Now other then some movies I have recorded during free-views I have a few episodes of Touch, and American Chopper. I always try and keep up with shows I like/watch!

For the kids, well that's another story, Dora, Caillou, Scooby, Peppa Pig, Team Umizomi, Max and Ruby... the list goes on and on. I bet you can guess (from those shows) the age of my kids. But each of those have at least 12 each.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have 13 episodes of Flashpoint stored. My husband is stockpiling True Blood, The Borgias and Game of Thrones. He is also recording X-Files from the beginning.

I had begun re-recording MI 5. But I've caught up on those.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

NCIS 19 episodes
Castle 15 episodes
CSI NY 10 episodes
L&O SVU 9 episodes


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well until this week, I had 59 episodes of _Peter Gunn_. I'm now down to 11.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^ I've got a bunch of episodes of Gunn and Dragnet and Adam-12, plus some Jack Benny, Naked City, Green Hornet, Wild, Wild West, Police Story, McHale's Navy, Burns and Allen and a whole slew of other stuff, both recent and classic.

2TB HDD on the media PC nearly full. I have no idea how many hours are there.

512 doesn't have too much on it.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> ^ I've got a bunch of episodes of Adam-12


What channel?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

At the time they were on RTV, but now they're running on Antenna TV (both OTA sub-channels).


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

My DVR is currently filled to the brim with Seinfeld episodes lol.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I watch & delete on my HR34. Currently at about 60-70% free space, depending on the day.

The rest of the family rarely deletes anything on their HR34, which seems to always be at 1-5% free space.

I need to get through the last 18 episodes of The Wire, 8 of Falling Skies, 4 of Justified, and a bunch of premium channel movies that I recorded anticipating a slow recording summer. 

I've been keeping up with Burn Notice and Suits, so not much building up this summer yet, but usually like to always have the latest few recordings of Letterman, Leno, Conan, Kimmel, and Fallon to catch any interesting guests. And always have the last recording of Boomer & Carton as well.

The 5 tuner capability of the HR34 has made recording conflict-free, hopefully for eternity, for me and the family. If it's interesting, record it.


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

Until last week it was the full season of "person of interest". What a great show!

My last big item is the last 2 seasons of "Chuck".


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> My kids HR21 always has the most recent 5 episodes of about 20 shows.
> 
> Back in Feb we only had about 30% free as we typically don't watch new shows right away, but since then we've either watched them or gave up on them and deleted them.
> 
> I never watch TV shows/sporting events more than once and have enough DVD's/Blu-Ray's/Netflix to not need to store movies.


We must have the same kids.

We do the same with new shows. If they catch on, we will watch, if they get the hook after one season, then we will delete.

I do keep a DVR that does nothing but record movies. When we get to watch a movie, it is usually more of a spontaneous thing, so having a bunch on the DVR makes sense. Too many restrictions for PPV.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

mythbusters 14 episodes


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The last three episodes of Dallas on our 722k. Ordinarily we _watch and delete_ - more like using the DVR to stockpile the commercials we like to skip thru.

We also tend to record programs and do some time-shifting. Thursdays and Fridays are our least favorite nights on TV.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just went through and cleaned some stuff out of the External HD, had most of Ringer that I deleted and several movies I finally watched. Anyway stuff left from memory was Boardwalk empire (everything after 1st season I think 20+ episodes), Luther 6 ep's, All of Grimm, most everything is movies either newly released or older ones I like. Actual DVR doesn't have much on it after I accidentally wiped it a few weeks back, think I have a few ep's of Graham Norton and that's about all. All the new running shows currently going I like too much to watch any later than a few hours to a few days after they air.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Spread across four receivers and a couple EHD's I have not yet watched entire seasons of:

Alphas
Person of Interest
Missing
The Firm
The Killing (both seasons)
Luther (season two)
Homeland
Strike Back
Boss
Alcatraz
Luck
Rubicon

I may never get around to watching some of the now canceled shows.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

klang said:


> Spread across four receivers and a couple EHD's I have not yet watched entire seasons of:
> 
> Alphas
> Person of Interest
> ...


You have most of my favorites on there! Watch Rubicon, even though it was cancelled. Missing - meh.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've been paring down the series I have episodes left to watch, but right now I have on EHD:

American Horror Story, 12 episodes
Boardwalk Empire, 18 episodes
Boss, 3 episodes
Breaking Bad, 24 episodes
Bret Maverick, 14 episodes
Burn Notice, 21 episodes
Chuck, 29 episodes
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, 46 episodes
Dallas, 2 episodes
Damages, 13 episodes
Dexter, 41 episodes
Doc Marting, 6 episodes
Friday Night Lights, 38 episodes
Frozen Planet, 6 episodes
Game of Thrones, 6 episodes
Girls, 9 episodes
Glee, 62 episodes
Hot in Cleveland, 36 episodes
House of Lies, 7 episodes
How I Met Your Mother, 38 episodes
Inspector Morse, 1 episodes
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit, 55 episodes
Lost Girl, 19 episodes
Midsomer Murders, 6 episodes
Mistresses, 15 episodes
New Tricks, 23 episodes
Parks and Recreation, 23 episodes
Sanctuary, 28 episodes
Sons of Anarchy, 54 episodes
Stephen Hawkings Sci Fi Masters, 7 episodes
The Client List, 9 episodes
The Fades, 3 episodes
The Firm, 11 episodes
The River, 6 episodes
Treme, 14 episodes
True Blood, 38 episodes
United States of Tara, 23 episodes
White Heat, 5 episodes
William and Mary, 10 episodes

I also have some specials we haven't watched yet plus 547 movies and miniseries on 4 EHD's some of which we've watched, some not yet.

There is no way I'll live long enough to watch all this and watch current shows, but I'm ready for another writer's strike.:sure:

Oh, and that's not counting DVD/BD's and VHS tapes.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

Last post by phrelin made me curious. 

Is there any way to have EHD shows show in alphabetical order?

If so, any particular providers or dvr brands only?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I just have a bunch of movies recorded from premium-channel "free preview" weekends -- I don't actually subscribe to any such channels, and the free previews are just about enough for me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

gary s said:


> Last post by phrelin made me curious.
> 
> Is there any way to have EHD shows show in alphabetical order?
> 
> If so, any particular providers or dvr brands only?


Yes, in Dish VIP612/922/722/722k boxes you go to the "My Recordings" screen, go to "sort", and you get this screen:








It sets the sort both for the current recordings on the internal hard drive and the recordings on the external hard drive.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Yes, in Dish VIP612/922/722/722k boxes you go to the "My Recordings" screen, go to "sort", and you get this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, phrelin.

I have seen the sort. I knew it did it for the internal hard drive but I didn't know it did it for the EHD also.

I prefer the programs on the internal in order by date. But it will be great to be able to change them both to alphabetical when I want to check the EHDs, one for concerts and one for movies, to see if I have one already before I record it or transfer it if already recorded on the internal hard drive.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

My DVR list:

that American Masters special about Judy Garland someone mentioned yesterday
last night's GLADES (though this season hasn't been very good)
SUITS - 3 episodes
DALLAS - 1 episode
SPICE UP MY KITCHEN - 1 (yeah, I'm thinking about remodeling...)
REVENGE - last 5 episodes of the season
ONCE UPON A TIME - last 5 episodes of the season
MAD MEN - last 2 episodes
CASTLE - last 3 episodes, though I'm losing interest in the show
QUEEN: Rock Montreal from Paladia 
6-7 random movies from SHO/HBO freeviews
random Christmas movies that were good enough to keep

Most of the dramas I watch are recorded and watched later to skip through the commercials, but lately that list has gotten shorter. CLOSER starts soon so that'll be huge.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At the moment my DVRs are at about 98% free. I just finished the last of the season finales from May.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> At the moment my DVRs are at about 98% free. I just finished the last of the season finales from May.


I'm about 8 months behind you. My HR34 has 7% free. I have a 2TB drive connected to my HR24-200 that is about half full.

I started recording The Big Bang Theory when season 3 started and had two full seasons on the DVR when syndication started, which is when I recorded seasons 1 and 2. I have watched all of that and am in the middle of watching season 5.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> At the moment my DVRs are at about 98% free. I just finished the last of the season finales from May.


You have a lot of self-discipline, an admirable trait, says the admiring hoarder.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Or perhaps I just don't think there's that much good stuff on TV


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Shows I keep up to date on. Certain movies the kids enjoy they keep on theirs. The only thing I hoard are concerts from Palladia that I usually keep for a month or so then delete.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> What channel?


Netflix also has the complete Adam-12 series available for streaming.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The biggest chunk is the HD series on every state in the Union. Something like 30 of them, followed by about a dozen movies, favorites I'll watch again. All on HR24. The HR 20 gets almost all the sports, and I don't let those stockpile more than a few days, sometimes weeks. I keep the '20 at 50% or less unless we have a multiple-sports-orgasmic weekend


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I bank a handful of movies that aren't available on DVD or BluRay. I also record our favorite TV shows so my wife and I can watch them at out leisure while skipping through the commercials then delete them after viewing.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> The kids HR34 has:
> 
> 61 episodes of Tom & Jerry
> 30 episodes of Tom & Jerry Kids
> ...


I take it the kids like Tom & Jerry? I'm a Johnny Quest and Scooby Doo fan myself (the original Scooby Doo, Where are You?)


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

*My biggest offenses, not including 2-10 episodes*

30 episodes of Food(ography)
98 episodes of Larry Sanders Show (can watch over and over forever)
34 episodes of Good Eats
33 episodes of New Doctor Who (waiting on season 1 and 2 repeats)
14 episodes of OZ (waiting on repeats to complete seasons)
47 episodes of American Pickers
18 episodes of The big C
17 episodes of Mythbusters
26 episodes of Strangers with candy (can watch over and over forever)
27 episodes of Justified (waiting on season 1 repeats)
20 episodes of Wipeout 
30 episodes of Drawn Together (can watch over and over forever)
22 episodes of IRT Deadliest Roads
17 episodes of Bored to Death
93 episodes of The Three Stooges (can watch over and over forever)
19 episodes of Treme

And about 25-30 movies I need watch


----------



## adamblast (Jul 23, 2011)

My most egregious stockpiling is the full runs of shows like _The Universe, How the Universe Works, Wonders of the Solar System_ etc.

I keep thinking that these are my favorite kind of background TV. Guess what? They're not.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

After my dad passed away last summer, my mother moved in with us, and I was watching an episode of mythbusters and she thought it was a really good show so I set an autorecord about 3 weeks ago... boy... I have something like 158 episodes on the HR34... many of which I have seen, but she has not... 

Texas country reporter ~ 30 episodes
Arial america form the smithsonian channel ~ 20 episodes
around 20 each of Extreme 4x4, Trucks!, Horsepower, and MuscleCar 

most everything else we keep up with pretty well...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I mostly record, watch and delete, so I don't have much. It's not a huge (not hugh) HDD, but right now, I'm at 74% free.

1 ep The Doctors , air date 7/12
1 ep Nightline, airdate 7/11
1 ep Frontline, air date 7/10
1 ep John Portman: Life of Building, air date 6/26
1 ep Sally Hemings: An American, air date 6/24
1 ep Dawn of the Ocean, air date 4/08 (repeat viewing for grands & greats)


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Got a TIVO Premier XL a few weeks ago and I'm stock piling up on some of my favorite shows ever from the 50's to 80's
So far, mostly METV stuff

The Honeymooners (25)
The Untouchables (8)
Are You Being Served (11)
M*A*S*H (40)
Hogan's Heroes (35)
The Brady Bunch (6)
Car 54, Where Are you (6)
The Wild, Wild West (3)
Louie (2)
Deadliest Catch (1)
Longmire (1)


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Finished with Axe Men today. Still have 2 episodes of Frozen Planet. A few scattered movies and documentaries. I'll never be totally caught up. haha


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Old thread, I know; still a good one.

43 eps of _How I Met Your Mother _- stopped being funny about 44 eps ago. Myabe I just outgrew it, but I find I don't enjoy spending time with those people any more. Couldn't give a rat's hat who their mother is.

21 eps of _True Blood _- it just got really stupid about 23 eps ago.

37 eps of _Criminal Minds _- I liked the show at first but could not figure out why, since it is so dark and is always the same show each week. But at the time i thought it was good, and besides, the little blonde girl is cute. I finally realized that the last redeeming value of the show is that the little blonde girl is cute.​
I expect to clean house and dump them all before September.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I didn't do a count, but I bet I have 50-60 episodes of Forensic Files on 3 different HR-xx's.

A friend of mine (detective, not victim) is on an episode, and several of his cohorts are on another. Amazing show, BTW.

Also have a pile of How It's Made episodes on 2 machines. If I blip through commercials on a show and need some filler, How It's Made is great as almost all the segments are 5-6 minutes long. Another great series.

I have a few 'keeper' episodes of several shows waiting to be burned to DVD, probably should get on that, one of my machines is an HR20 and I suppose the HDD could crap out at any time.

Stuff waiting to burn is some old cartoons, maybe 2 episodes of South Park, some local news segments on some business endeavors I am involved in, some locally produced PBS items on local interests, one ep of Molly B with a band I've heard play at an anniversary party, girls state basket ball tournament with cousins kid in it, and some national news coverage of a local disaster a few years ago. (I really need to get going on that!!)


I try to keep all 3 machines between 20 and 30% free in case of travel or a marathon.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Generally speaking we don't stockpile things we don't watch. We watch it and delete or don't record it.

Now, I library movies, lots of movies. Generally easier access than discs, especially for the kids. We basically only library two shows right now, _Firefly_ and _The Big Bang Theory_.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

We are stockpiling three different series that I recently discovered. The only reason they are being stockpiled is because I am taping repeats as well as new shows. These include:

Good Eats ~ Love to learn WHY we cook the way we do
Spartacus ~ Heard it was good so going back to catch up
Big Bang Theory ~ Am current with this season, but catching up to the previous ones


----------

